# check out crutchfield.com



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

check out crutchfield.com, they have a chart for speaker sizes of you car.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

they have for awhile..but dont let the secert out..all my friends always ask me ? about there steroes..Hehehe!they also give free connectors so you dont have to splice wires..and if you go to their super store you can get really good deals..its about 70 miles from were i live..I know im bad but i like the attention......


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

yeah..if you wanna do mailorder shopping and you want terrific customer service i recommend crutchfield. they give you free what most stores make all there money on.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I get an issue from them every month--they've got a list of all the specs on speakers--Its good info for when you're trying to shop for the best piece....

Looking at those specs made me realize how SERIOUS Audiobahn speakers were....I never really knew about them


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Hell, over half of my system is from their. Great company AND service. They even sell the speaker grills and carpet to finish my sub box. PLUS you get a huge box of plastic peanuts with every order.


----------

